# Need information. on Caulk scale footage



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess at old age just went brain dead. I had a scale formula for all scales and now can't find it..









To bad there not a ruler on the market that I can find like N, Ho, S & O gage has at a hobby shop. or one you can download a copy of. At least i couldn't find one..

Any one have a easy formula's to work with???

I'm trying to figure out how to find scale footage for 1/129 scale. I just re-done a USA Pig-aback car with chains, and wanted to extend the Round nose trailer/van on them to full 35 Foot.. I think they are 30 or 32 footer from USA, not sure. 

Also wanted to make some 40 ft Vans to with sliding bogie's for town use. Do to narrow streets to get arund in like they did in the late 50ths.
I have two round nose trailer with sliding boggies made now with spring action and they work great.
tks ..just need help...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

12" / 129 = 0.093023255813953488372093023255814"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve: 

are you sure? 

My TWIN HAL tripler-niner computers came up with 0.093023255813953488372093023255813" .... 

(open the pod bay doors hal) 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy that getting it down to the nat's A * *... but so what is a foot in inches or there about..hahahahaha u guys are funny[/b]..


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you mean 1:29 scale. The 29 means the model is 1/29 the size of the full size. Just divide the full size dimension by 29 to get the scale equivalent. If you have 1:22.5 scale, just divide the full size dimension by 22.5. Scale ratios for other scales are: Z-1:220; N-:160; HO-1:87, S-1:64; O-1:48; No.1-1:32. 

If you want to check the dimension of a scale model, then multiply the dimension off the model by 29 to find the full size dimension.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

ok well.. 
15,25" approx link of van X (times) 29 = 442.25 ? ok that dosen't work.. 
29 Div in 15.15" = 23.666666666666666666666666666667 ? Dosen't tell me nothing. I know nothing.. lol 
15.25" Div in 29 =-13.75 ... Bad computer caulk.. Must be this Gateway.. laf.. 
So still no way to figue out how long my trailer is in link.. but it about so so long .. ok .. I can live with that .. 
Eagle eye .. It needs to be a eeeeeeeeee bit longer.. i think........


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

The USA Trains Piggyback are their American Series 1/24th scale.

15.25 x 24 = 366/12 = 30.5 ft


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we're getting some where.. Didn't know it was 1/24 scale.. OK so now it is a 30ft 6 inches van... Ok now need to add eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bit long to make it a 35 footer.. hahahaha.

So now if I take 17.55 inch's  X  ( scale) 24 / 12 Inches (Equals a foot.)  = 35 foot.3 inch.......  Is about as close as I can get to a 35 foot trailer........ right. . tks.. Bighurt. 
 
ps. Now the darn USA Flat car is 4 foot to shot. Its only...... if fig. right is a 36 foot flat car.........







 
Boy everthing is out of scale but so is the tracks in my scale.   oh well.......


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Oct 2009 05:08 PM 
Steve: 

are you sure? 

My TWIN HAL tripler-niner computers came up with 0.093023255813953488372093023255813" .... 

(open the pod bay doors hal) 

Greg Greg

If that's all the better of an answer you got, then I think you'd better see about getting a refund for both the computer and the nitrogen cooling bill. Since my answer came from the lowly MS/Calculator v6 SP2.









Besides, I don't like making decisions as to what level of accuracy one wishes to work to, thus they get to choose the rounding point.









However, since the scale turns out not to be 1:129 the calculation is moot.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't really know what Ur up to Noel, but in round #s .414 inch = 1 ft at 1/29 scale...
Paul R...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But the thread title is caulk footage? Would this not depend on the size of the tube and width of bead?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,

There are a couple of places that make scale rulers

The Rail Scale You can order a ruler with a different scale on either side. 

It's black with silver numbers.










The Scale Card Multiple scales are also available, and it's black on clear.


I've got some of each and find them VERY handy.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 06 Oct 2009 04:33 PM 
Noel,

There are a couple of places that make scale rulers

The Rail Scale You can order a ruler with a different scale on either side. 

It's black with silver numbers.










The Scale Card Multiple scales are also available, and it's black on clear.


I've got some of each and find them VERY handy. 


Tks for the Info. Bruce.. 
I have them in "N" gage thru "O" gage.. 
I see the add shows you are to get two scales on one ruler.. So guess go the 124 th and 129 th scale. In a 18 inch ruler. tks Noel


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Noel,

Don't feel bad, you ain't alone. I cannot get this scale calculations bit in my head by any method, so awhile back one of the guys sent me a conversion table. It's on an MS program, spreadsheet, I think. I don't have to do a darn thing, just look up on the chart (no numbers to plug in) and lo, I find the scale inches for a real board, and any other real-life number I want (within reason). If I knew how to copy it, I'd send it. I think it's restricted to 1:20.3 scale, though. Whatever, it's a Godsend.

Les


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Noel, 
Knowing what it scales to in 1:24 still doesn't give you the 1:29 length, that is what you are working in....no? 

just be happy that 3.5 mm doesn't equal a foot! lol 

Why not halve the car length and the have that for your vans?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

A simple way for a specific prototype where you know the full size measurements is to convert it to inches and then divide by the scale proportion you want. I.e. the 35 foot trailer is 420" actual (35x12). Divide 420 by 29 (assuming 1:29 scale) = 14.4828" or just a tad under 14 - 1/2".


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

All this discussion confirms my preference for 1:16 scale. 3/4"=1', 1/16"=1" and I can do the math in my head while standing in the hardware store. 
1:32 is just as simple. Why so many folks over the years have invented our complicated system of scales is quite beyond me. 

Harvey C.

P.S. We're still waiting for an explanation of "caulk scale footage."


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

caulk = calculate 
simple abbreviation no?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 08 Oct 2009 07:54 AM 
caulk = calculate 
simple abbreviation no? 

Yes Sorry. It was one of the terms used as in bidding on Electrical Jobs as a contractor yr's ago.. Also, when I was a HAM (lic. oper.K6WGZ.) I had to fig. out ANT. wire links or building a Transmitter in the old days. Sorry, for the confusion.. 

Anyway tks. for all of the help on Fig. out Scales as this darn so called G-gage is more confusing than any other Gage of Trains I every came across. 

Not sure who is the person or persons that came up with these standards but Instead of Engines and Rolling stock to scale with their track to scale to match them, they left one set of track gage for all scales.. So now have very odd Nbr's. to work with in getting a working scale that fits.

As a retired contractor...
Like if I said I was going to use a certain size wire, say Nbr 1 size wire and 3 Ph. with 200 amp for this to use through out a building,and only this one size. 
I would have to find the right size motor or motor starter/ relays to work in that job. And the customerer can only have that equip. or lighting in that building for that load usage.. 

That would be the rule or scale and can only use that rule..Nothing more or nothing less..

He has to use that size wire for all usages. He can't have any other larger equipment, or motors, or less or more lighting in that build.. Has to be for that size wire and load only. "Like our one track size."

If that customer went out and got an electric pencil sharpener, you shouldn't or say you cannot use it. Because.... it's out of (scale) or looks funny with a 3 Ph. 440v Plug with a Nbr. Size 1-S.O. cord going to it that looks like a one inch garden hose in size going to it.. Besides there no protection forsay 200 amp going to it.

So if you see what I'm trying to Fig. out is....... How does one change something like a Box car to look like something is in one scale and if an Eng. is in another scale. But the Mfg. sells them in a couple scales to make up one train and tells you there you go boy, enjoy the detail we make for you and now you can make up your 30 car train. 

Ya.... I know you have the right to go after a certain era, but what if yours ... is in the 30 or 40th time to model trains.. Well you have to go back to cutting and chopping to get it about right that you want it to be.

Most of us, and I know it is a bad trend.... but we are working in Inches here in the USA. So trying to learn how to Calculate in C.Meter and M.Meter. Or..1:29 scale of an Inch. Also or in reverse say one inch equals 1:29 scale foot.( USA 12 inches.)

Tks for all of the post to help me through this delima and a lot of darn good ans. I'm starting to see how to get the scale/size and how to figure it out now. Tks. again for all of the help...
I know I got to get a ruler for the scale that I'm trying to work in to save time, but nice to know how to calculating it out. 
Also, sorry for all of the abbreviations, but that's me. Noel


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Noel, 
To make the other sizes work isn't the size of the box as much as the appliances added. Pick a scale person and make everything to his size... ie; grab iron spacing, size and location of door handles, brake wheels etc... Achieving that as a constant with blend them together. 

Yes it is a backasswards way of running a railroad, but niche markets needed each other and putting them on the same track foistered that folly.... 

Of course a 1:20 box will be too large in 1:32, but if narrowed might be just right as an extened height auto parts car... or sumthin' else... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On Engines it's everything related to your scale person... chainging the size of the cab and steps is the most obvious. Then back to standardizing the appliaces that humans must operate; handle size, platforms and reach... etc... 

John


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

In 1/24 scale, a 35' long trailer is 4'-6" (54") longer than a 30'-6" long trailer. If you take the 54" and divide it by 24, the result is 2.25". Thats the amount you have to add to your 30'-6" trailer. Remember, when doing any math, always work with the SAME units throughout. Inches x inches; feet x feet, etc.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel (and anyone else),

Here's what I did. Copy this into a word document (or equivalent) and resize the font size for your eyes ease. Then print it out and keep it handy. Or print several and keep them wherever....I have one here at my computer (where I do a lot of scale drawings), I have one at work, I also have one taped up downstairs in my work area.

1/29th Scale Conversion

¼" = .0086
½" = .0172
¾" = .0259
1" = .0345
2" = .0689
3" = .1034
4" = .1379
5" = .1724
6" = .2069
7" = .2413
8" = .2759
9" = .3103
10"= .3448
11"= .3793
12"= .4138

2' = .8276
3' = 1.2414
4' = 1.6552
5' = 2.0690
6' = 2.4828
7' = 2.8966
8' = 3.3103
9' = 3.7241
10'= 4.138

20' = 8.2759
30' = 12.4138
40' = 16.5517
50' = 20.6897
60' = 24.8276
70' = 28.9655
80' = 33.1034
90' = 37.2414
100'= 41.3793 
With this I can come up with any dimension with just a little addition.

In addition to having this chart I also made a scale drawing of a 1/29 scale rule. I printed many of these and keep them in all the places listed, as well as folding one up for my wallet so when I'm out and want to see if the figure or piece might be the right size for 1/29 I just whip it out of the wallet and scale it.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What's that in fractions? That's how most visualise.... lol


----------

